# etwas kompliziertes mit zwei gejointen objekten in FW4



## Milchglas (5. September 2004)

Hi zusammen
Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem mit dem ich schon ne ganze weile kämpfe.
Ich habe in Fireworks Zwei Ovale per "modify/combine Paths/Join" so gejoint, dass das kleinere Oval aus dem grösseren herausgestochen wurde. Nun habe ich ein oval mit einem grossen loch in der mitte. So weit so gut, jetzt ist aber das problem, dass FW 4 das immer noch irgendwie als zwei objekte anschaut. denn wenn ich das oval jetzt zerschneide, sind wieder beide ovale da und das loch in der mitte verschwunden. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich z.b. keine Schrift mit dem Oval joinen kann um sie an die krümmung anzupassen.
Ist es möglich das oval mitdem Loch drin endgpltig als ein objekt behandeln zu lassen? also das die markierunslinien am oval noch bleiben und es bearbeitbar ist?
Ich weiss ist wohl recht kompliziert beschrieben, hoffe es kann mir trotzdem wer helfen
thx 'n grz
Milchglas


----------



## thoru (5. September 2004)

Du verwandelst dein Oval mit dem Loch erst durch das zerschneiden wieder in
zwei Objekte.
Wenn du einen Pfad Text anfügst verliert diese jede Eigenschaft als Pfad und ist
somit "nur noch" als Grundlinie für den Text da. Die ganze Aktion mit Loch im Oval
Text anfügen an ein Oval musst du über mehrere Objekte lösen.
Als Beispiel:

-erstelle dein Oval groß und klein
-kopiere das große in die Zwischenablage
-schreibe deinen Text und füge ihn an das große Oval
-füge die Kopie aus der Zwischenablage ein
-markiere beide Ovale und wähle den Befehl aus dem Menü Modifizieren\Pfad kombinieren\Öffnen

cu
thoru


----------

